# Need time out? Come to Australia for a week or so ..



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

When I found out my husband's affair I was ''lost''. I did not want to discuss it with family etc. I am ashamed to say that if it was not for my children I would have self harmed in some way or form .. I was just not thinking straight.

So ... I was just thinking ... if you feel the need to ''get away'' then I have a spare room in Melbourne Australia. (Weirdos and axe murderers need not apply .. I have a very frightening ****er spaniel!)

This is a serious offer. Just pay for your flight. 

 xx


----------



## itskaren (Dec 28, 2011)

I am not sure why ****er Spaniel has been blanked out!!!


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Apparantly the site is prejudiced against roosters and certain breeds of dog.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

TAM is a moral environment itskaren and the default is that c**k even in this context is too provocative for the moral guardians and those unhinged TAMers who might become aroused.

That said, I'm in Sydney. I would love to get away but how the hell am I going to explain a brief trip down to Mexico. Keep well itskaren and feel free to PM me if you want.

best wishes - Horizon


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Yet I fvcked my wife Saturday night with my c0ck, but not in her azz.

It will also blank out two certain female names when used in combination.

Ashl3y
and
M4dison

Yet I have not seen a post yet giving good light to the above cheater site.

IIRC the guy who owns it is actually happily married. Wouldnt it be irony if she was using it?

LOL


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

BTW Karen.

How are you recovering?

I was on your thread.

Given my wife left a note on my keyboard asking if I was cheating, (FTR Never cheated ever) Ill pass on seeing kangaroos. (That and Im dirt poor)


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

George Costanza occasionally managed to "pick up" even though he was mostly short of a quid.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

That offer says a lot about who you are as a person. Well done.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, you came back. Great that you survived. I remember your husband cheated while away on business. Was it with some woman in his company?

You're a very warm and generous person. Whoever wins your love will be a lucky guy.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## TooBroken (Sep 23, 2013)

You have no idea how tempting something like this sounds. If it weren't for my daughter being in school, I might have taken you up on it! 

And illwill is right. This says a lot about the kind of person you are.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

What a lovely post itskaren. Made me smile and it's such a sweet thing to say.

Yay for itskaren!

Have a picture of one of our recently born puppies looking at one of my chickens in thanks:


----------

